# This IS ARBORISTsite!



## MasterBlaster (Nov 17, 2013)

Why don't arborists/tree surgeons post here anymore???


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 17, 2013)

am lurkering, but do post erratically.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 17, 2013)

Alot of people got banned

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 17, 2013)

Yo, me included!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 17, 2013)

Seemed like there for a little that everyone was getting warnings or sent off to band camp for the littlest if things. It will probably get busy again here in the next few weeks as peoples work loads decrease

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 17, 2013)

One can only hope!


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Nov 18, 2013)

Mines bigger!
Crap, how do I rotate image?


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## CanopyGorilla (Nov 18, 2013)

I vote to get rid of the "lurker" tag.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Just do it!


----------



## windthrown (Nov 18, 2013)

I yoos ta be a tree butcher. I sold my second Bandit chipper and a bunch of saws to a guy from NY a few years ago.


----------



## rburg (Nov 18, 2013)

I am not an arborist, but I sure enjoy reading about their work and seeing pictures of their work.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 18, 2013)

2 much in fighting, "my way is better than yours, your equipment sucks, ima better climber than u" all that crap, u missed the AA debacle, but he does not apply to.............anything. Wish JPS, Slayer and TV would return. I banned OD, but didnt want too, he forced the issue.


----------



## flushcut (Nov 18, 2013)

JPS is a busy man he barely has time even for tree work let alone posting. He and I work together every now and again and that consists of an one o'clock start.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Too much banning when suspensions will do just as well.


----------



## Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm a treeman, and just an occasional poster on the tree forums....but felt motivated to add something here. I honestly think facebook has a lot to do with guys deserting the forums, and the absense of new blood getting on board. I personally don't have a Facebook page....looks like inviting a lot of trouble, potentially. But having just spent 3 days at the recent tci expo, more than any previous year, any talk of social and business neworking was with reference to Facebook. I mean, I seemed to be the only fkcer who didnt do that stuff.....everyone talking about liking or was it tagging, who knows, i was just like, WTF ?Might be a faze or the writing could be on the wall. Time will tell. If you have good, regular contributors, hang on to em. A little less banning too perhaps....one banning might result in 5 boycotts.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 18, 2013)

I get alot of work from facebook.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I get alot of work from facebook.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 Exactly


----------



## Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

And you don't get branded a lurker


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

God .... Seems a sensitive thread here ! A lurker ?!?! anybody that
Knows anybody knows who lurks and who are more regular , this site still rocks , I can still basically say I am better then you and you may say I am full of **** but this place is pretty American badass , **** Facebook it's fun but I got on American climbers page and ****ed with them and they deleted it , around here I can **** with someone and it stays like Stonehenge . Hacking kinda sucked that's where everyone is they'll be back .


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2013)

Whats an arborist?


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm glad it's up and running again. I'm hoping it will evolve because the new format's too distracting for me. Too cluttered or something.


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 18, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Whats an arborist?


 
A ****up who can afford a chainsaw and say funny French sounding words.

_"Je suis un arboreeest." _


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Seems to me it's become more of a saw enthusiast and wood cutters site over the years. I think fb plays a roll but a lot of it is the tech age we live in. I have the phone numbers of a lot of guys on this site who's opinion I value and it's much easier to just send a group text out when I have a question instead of starting a new thread and hearing retard responses from jackasses that really know ****all about what we do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Actually, the point of this thread was how it's become CHAINSAWISTsite when it used to be ARBORISTsite.

Treeclimber101, you need your mouth washed out with soap. I can see why you were kicked out of that FB group. The last I was aware, this _isn't_ an attack site.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 18, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> Actually, the point of this thread was how it's become CHAINSAWISTsite when it used to be ARBORISTsite.
> 
> Treeclimber101, you need your mouth washed out with soap. I can see why you were kicked out of that FB group. The last I was aware, this _isn't_ an attack site.


Tree guys are a tough rugged bunch of guys. So why would they post on this site in any other way?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> Actually, the point of this thread was how it's become CHAINSAWISTsite when it used to be ARBORISTsite.
> 
> Treeclimber101, you need your mouth washed out with soap. I can see why you were kicked out of that FB group. The last I was aware, this _isn't_ an attack site.


What you suggesting? We ban all the sawtards and take this place back for the glory of Rome? Plenty of room for everyone if you ask me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2013)

I deleted the last sentence in his post so some would not be offended. You guys are tough, you have to be to climb the dern tree and do what you do.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> What you suggesting? We ban all the sawtards and take this place back for the glory of Rome? Plenty of room for everyone if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best post yet.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am just kidding ! But really half the guys here really are some bad ass dudes , the other half are the dudes that wanna b like the others


----------



## Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> God .... Seems a sensitive thread here ! A lurker ?!?! anybody that
> Knows anybody knows who lurks and who are more regular , this site still rocks , I can still basically say I am better then you and you may say I am full of **** but this place is pretty American badass , **** Facebook it's fun but I got on American climbers page and ****ed with them and they deleted it , around here I can **** with someone and it stays like Stonehenge . Hacking kinda sucked that's where everyone is they'll be back . Assblaster had a treehouse site and that was a big gathering of tools so I am surprised he complaining this should be comfy and homely ,


Relax Eddie. Its neither sensitive nor critical....just speculative. I said what I said from what Ive seen and heard over the last year....especially this last week. Its not just an AS thing. Take it or leave it mate.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Reg said:


> Relax Eddie. Its neither sensitive nor critical....just speculative. I said what I said from what Ive seen and heard over the last year....especially this last week. Its not just an AS thing. Take it or leave it mate.


To be honest reg I don't even know what your talking about . I truthfully didn't read your post . Thanks though


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> What you suggesting? We ban all the sawtards


 
I didn't say that, mate. I just wish we had more treework posts to read.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

I just washed out my mouth with a shot of crown ! I do feel better now ! Thanks


----------



## Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> To be honest reg I don't even know what your talking about . I truthfully didn't read your post . Thanks though


Yeah its the truth. That's all they talking about, Facebook this and that.


----------



## Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

Facebook. Just sounds like a gay thing. No offense to gays or tree workers.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Reg said:


> Yeah its the truth. That's all they talking about, Facebook this and that.


Again I gotta read your post , but on the flip side I think your **** is cool , amazing pics and I think your the real deal I may not always agree in your execution but there are a lot of ways to skin cats !


----------



## Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

N


treeclimber101 said:


> Again I gotta read your post , but on the flip side I think your **** is cool , amazing pics and I think your the real deal I may not always agree in your execution but there are a lot of ways to skin cats !


No worries. Truth is when your a lone contractor you don't get to pick the manpower or resources available. So you often choose the method of execution that best suit what you have to work with. But, to what we were saying originally....I hope its just a blip and the traffic on these sites get back to what it was a couple of years back.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Guys get too offended ! Bottom line is I think some guys are just so pretentious that if you say anything other then wow your awesome they take offense , visit other sites and you'll see just a bunch of weeble wobbles posting and then the other weebles taking turns licking there butts ! And when you ban guys like AA and ol dirty guys who generate controversy which in turn generates a lot of posting with differing opinions kills any kind of intelligent fun .


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Guys get too offended ! Bottom line is I think some guys are just so pretentious that if you say anything other then wow your awesome they take offense , visit other sites and you'll see just a bunch of weeble wobbles posting and then the other weebles taking turns licking there butts ! And when you ban guys like AA and ol dirty guys who generate controversy which in turn generates a lot of posting with differing opinions kills any kind of intelligent fun .


Wow. That was awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 18, 2013)

Ya, ill have to say this place is lame, a lot of wannabe's and bucket babies on here...real climbers left this place awhile ago..all the fighting and unprofessionalism killed this site...just saying


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 18, 2013)

When I first joined I thought it was awesome but anymore it seems different. I guess its some of the members that dont come around anymore.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, I can finally see the light. We should all have our ground help doing ring around the posey with 55 gallon trash cans full of chainsaw gouged up rope. Rigging devices (even in their most simple form) are purely for newbies. Shut the **** up reg, big daddy mouth is in house. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Ya, ill have to say this place is lame, a lot of wannabe's and bucket babies on here...real climbers left this place awhile ago..all the fighting and unprofessionalism killed this site...just saying


The day I joined this site ol dirty told me he saw my mom or some **** in a #### movie , that was 4 years ago , site hasn't changed just a bunch of salty guys being salty ! If you get offended and leave that's on you , but you didn't go far because as soon this thread gets popping you chime in , so be a part again .


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> The last I was aware, this _isn't_ an attack site.



Sorry MB, I disagree extremely... and I mean EXTREMELY. I've been a victim of a few "attacks" by several "favorite" posters and when I have words to say back, I'm the one doing wrong. LOL!

Take care,

SR


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Ya, ill have to say this place is lame, a lot of wannabe's and bucket babies on here...real climbers left this place awhile ago..all the fighting and unprofessionalism killed this site...just saying



You really are the gayest of the gay on here. Just saying


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Yes, I can finally see the light. We should all have our ground help doing ring around the posey with 55 gallon trash cans full of chainsaw gouged up rope. Rigging devices (even in their most simple form) are purely for newbies. Shut the **** up reg, big daddy mouth is in house. Lol.


Yea you should chime in , Let's not forget" whiteoakstock" the 4 day festival of a single tree removal ! **** off rummy


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

StihlRockin' said:


> Sorry MB, I disagree extremely... and I mean EXTREMELY. I've been a victim of a few "attacks" by several "favorite" posters and when I have words to say back, I'm the one doing wrong. LOL!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> SR


**** yea !


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

StihlRockin' said:


> Sorry MB, I disagree extremely... and I mean EXTREMELY. I've been a victim of a few "attacks" by several "favorite" posters and when I have words to say back, I'm the one doing wrong. LOL!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> SR


Don't know, Paul, this little ****stick is ranking up there pretty high too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Ya, ill have to say this place is lame, a lot of wannabe's and bucket babies on here...real climbers left this place awhile ago..all the fighting and unprofessionalism killed this site...just saying



Yeah, and and a guy with many years of experience can't post "newbie" questions without being torn a new hole because if he has all this experience, what is he doing asking "newbie" questions?!!! LOL!

Whatever.

SR


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't know, Paul, this little ****stick is ranking up there pretty high too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but I haven't heard much from that one. The other has been much more consistent. Lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 18, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> You really are the gayest of the gay on here. Just saying


 Thanks for making my post so clear, glad you chimed in, your such a pro, and like always you have nothing to contribute to the climbing forum, you should be in 101


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't know, Paul, this little ****stick is ranking up there pretty high too.



Some matters need clarification as to not allow any room for outrageous assumptions.

What exactly... and I mean "to-the-point", do you mean by that *Blakesmaster*?

*SR*


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 18, 2013)

I see! now that everyone getting real in here MDS decides to take a break from his taint pounding and enlighten us with his wisdom


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Thanks for making my post so clear, glad you chimed in, your such a pro, and like always you have nothing to contribute to the climbing forum, you should be in 101


Any guy who has to be driven to the job by the help has earned there way outta the 101 forum


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 18, 2013)

opcorn:
I hear crying.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea you should chime in , cause your pounded pink vagina was so upset it was behind the shed kicking the dog for 3 weeks . Let's not forget" whiteoakstock" the 4 day festival of a single tree removal ! **** off rummy



Was a red oak, and it took three leisurely days (which I got paid accordingly for), Lol, lol!! Just saying.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

StihlRockin' said:


> Some matters need clarification as to not allow any room for outrageous assumptions.
> 
> What exactly... and I mean "to-the-point", do you mean by that *Blakesmaster*?
> 
> *SR*


Run along, kitty, the grown ups are talking here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Any guy who has to be driven to the job by the help has earned there way outta the 101 forum


I know that's how I did it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 18, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> opcorn:
> I hear crying.
> Jeff



I thought I gave you a "tool", but then realized it meant "useful", so I aborted the whole mission entirely. FYI.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> I know that's how I did it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your dumbass broke the truck at a traffic light ! Or was the truck the Dumbass and your were just the poor bastard driving it ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2013)

Come on TC, stop making me edit yer post.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Run along, kitty, the grown ups are talking here.



Thank you BM. I wasn't sure, but your answer above really clarified things. I was caught off-guard, but your reply says it all.

That's all I need to know.

I pity you. No offense. I can't help it... I just do_._

*StihlRockin'* (icon inserted here the board doesn't allow!)


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 18, 2013)

where the hell is that ben dude? this thread has his name all over it


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Your dumbass broke the truck at a traffic light ! Or was the truck the Dumbass and your were just the poor bastard driving it ?


Eddie on the rampage tonight! Go get 'em, tiger! Honestly I have no clue what you on about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 18, 2013)

Stihlrockin' brown nosing the starch collars in the thank you threads.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Eddie on the rampage tonight! Go get 'em, tiger! Honestly I have no clue what you on about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn't break the big green machine of rummies , he sent me pictures of it at a traffic light dead as a door nail


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Come on TC, stop making me edit yer post.


At least edit it funny ! This site needs a blowagoat emoticon


----------



## Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Yes, I can finally see the light. We should all have our ground help doing ring around the posey with 55 gallon trash cans full of chainsaw gouged up rope. Rigging devices (even in their most simple form) are purely for newbies. Shut the **** up reg, big daddy mouth is in house. Lol.


 lol, thanks Paul. I didnt know that. If what you say is true then I give thanks to all the newbies who have and will hopefully continue to spend their money with me. I need it. And, so glad to see you're not with the banned....surely that would a been the beginning of the end.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Stihlrockin' brown nosing the starch collars in the thank you threads.



So, Ajax Pee, everyone that had it and finally got to be back on the forum and expressed their thanks for what Darin and the team did is "_brown nosing_" to you?(not to mention those who took their time to reply and say "Thanks!".

Some see it differently "_friend_" and are simply giving thanks where it is due.

If YOU want to call it something else, that's entirely up to you if it makes you feel better.

*SR *


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> You didn't break the big green machine of rummies , he sent me pictures of it at a traffic light dead as a door nail


Oh, that. You gotta watch those left field throws this late at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2013)

StihlRockin' said:


> So, Ajax Pee, everyone that had it and finally got to be back on the forum and expressed their thanks for what Darin and the team did is "_brown nosing_" to you?(not to mention those who took their time to reply and say "Thanks!".
> 
> Some see it differently "_friend_" and are simply giving thanks where it is due.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of letters there. Mind putting them into some sort of useful arrangement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh, that. You gotta watch those left field throws this late at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea that place was left field for me too !


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> That's a lot of letters there. Mind putting them into some sort of useful arrangement?



LOL! Ok, I get you.

You are "apprehensive" in what you really want to say.

Let's put it this way "old man"...

Let's step outside.

Afterwards I'll say I'm sorry, rub some dirt in the cuts on my knuckles, throw some water on you to get you to come to and buy you a drink. Maybe two if you can handle it.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

So, this is what this site has become, eh? Silly bickering and moderators deleting potty mouth posts? It saddens me...


----------



## greg storms (Nov 18, 2013)

why are "we" considered 'lurkers'?????


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

Where's Ajax Pee? Blakesmaster called it early and I'm StihlRockin'!

*SR*


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

StihlRockin' said:


> LOL! Ok, I get you.
> 
> You are "apprehensive" in what you really want to say.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna beat him up through the puter now , seems there's now some kinda weird side party happening over In another corner of the dark basement !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> So, this is what this site has become, eh? Silly bickering and moderators deleting potty mouth posts? It saddens me...


Your right lets talk about knots , my favorite is the bowline what's yours ?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

The Dragon Bowline.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

I can tie the running bowline one handed drinking a beer ! For real that just happened


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you gonna beat him up through the puter now , seems there's now some kinda weird side party happening over In another corner of the dark basement !



No No No, silly, you got me all wrong.

Blakesmaster would flip out on me bangin' his face all over my knuckles and I'm kind enough to not press charges. Instead, I'd be in the mood to buy him a beer. And another "if" he could handle it.

See, I'm a friendly guy too!

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 18, 2013)

greg storms said:


> why are "we" considered 'lurkers'?????
> 33 posts in 2 years, I think you earned that title! Just sayin'


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Del_ said:


> Let's talk antique outboard motors!
> 
> Arboriculture is so yesterday.


Then I will say that I will hang myself with a running bowline .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> What's a dragon bowline? Is that when your boyfriend turns around and looks at you as your getting him up the ase


LOL that won't make any friends ! My guess would be same scenario with a punch to the back of the head !


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

This place isn't the same place I joined many years ago. It seems like anything goes, now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> This place isn't the same place I joined many years ago. It seems like anything goes, now.


No.. anything cannot go now, But we will not ban members for small things like in the past. The filter catches the bad words, if a member does not try and get around it they are ok.warnings will be issued and then if it continues then maybe a ban will come but not a lifetime ban. You will have to be a really bad member to get a lifetime ban. Spammers automatically get one. Now granted there will be those that cross the line and get a long vacation. But I see none on this thread(Hopefully).


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Brothers shouldn't be hating on other brothers.

We are all Family, or at least we used to be...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

We should pray on it ! I don't hate anyone here period . No one deserves to be hated , ****ed with a bit yes hated never .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

You should do what makes you feel better.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> What's a dragon bowline? Is that when your boyfriend turns around and looks at you as your getting him up the ase



Uh oh, MasterBlaster isn't goin' to like that.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 18, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> Brothers shouldn't be hating on other brothers.
> 
> We are all Family, or at least we used to be...



Hey MB, I agree, but it's still fun to rip on someone when they have it comin'. If not, it's not right and should be dropped.

You go girl. 

*SR*


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't "rip" on anyone. Life is too short for the petty stuff...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread makes me wonder WWBBTD ? I don't know


----------



## windthrown (Nov 19, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> I didn't say that, mate. I just wish we had more treework posts to read.


 
I thought that was why >>your<< site was created?

As I recall here, we have always brawled over chainsaws. Lakeside with his detailed saw re-building tech bulletins, Gypo Logger with the infamous nekked with the 880 saw photo, and Gasman Gary and his V-8 Termite saw and oil threads. If anything, I would say this place is missing logging posts. But then I have worn both calks and spikes.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 19, 2013)

Then, change the name to chainsawsite.com


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 19, 2013)

don't take everything so serious, ever since i've been on here it's always been rough and tough. I remember one of the first things I ever said caught me an ass reaming, I think I called treeslayer a hack or something because the company he was working for was called the firehouse tree toppers


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 19, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> don't take everything so serious, ever since i've been on here it's always been rough and tough. I remember one of the first things I ever said caught me an ass reaming, I think I called treeslayer a hack or something because the company he was working for was called the firehouse tree toppers


I bet you have saved that word yearning for another ass reaming ! God yer gay !


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 19, 2013)

My site


treeclimber101 said:


> I bet you have saved that word yearning for another ass reaming ! God yer gay !


 Are you a teenager?


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 19, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I bet you have saved that word yearning for another ass reaming ! God yer gay !


I'm sorry 101 I won't make man boob jokes anymore I know it makes you feel insecure


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 19, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> I'm sorry 101 I won't make man boob jokes anymore I know it makes you feel insecure


 Are you a teenager, too?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes I am a teenager at heart and I know you likes my mitties LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Basically I am freezing my ass off this morning and calling NC gay gets me by ! It's fun for me


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 19, 2013)

Please don't comment in any thread I start. Thank you, sir.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 19, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> Please don't comment in any thread I start. Thank you, sir.



Lol. Good luck with that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

Masterbaiter you need to come off your high horse

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Good luck in your ghost town. !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 19, 2013)

There ya abblaster you and MDS can keep each warm !


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 19, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Masterbaiter you need to come off your high horse
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


His top is bigger than your top!

pine trees are the easiest trees to top out


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 19, 2013)

Eddie's mouth runs on tard-power, doubtful anything shy of an aluminum baseball bat could shut that ****ing thing up. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 19, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> Then, change the name to chainsawsite.com


No offense, Butch, but you're kind of being a prick. If you don't like the site feel free to post elsewhere. Coming in and making demands to change the sites name and tell people where they can and can't post is quite silly. Though I agree it would be nice to see some more valuable, arb related posts I don't start threads in order to ***** about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2013)

Guys, this thread has gotten way out of hand. Some serious name calling and vulgarity. To keep from handing out warnings and infractions I'm going to close this one. I don't see this one headed anywhere good, it's closed.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok guys, I'm unlocking this thread for reason that the guy who did all the reporting on it gave me a dislike, Now the dislike don't bother me but if you don't want any action taken on something. DON"T REPORT IT. You guys have at it. but please keep it clean.


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 19, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok guys, I'm unlocking this thread for reason that the guy who did all the reporting on it gave me a dislike, Now the dislike don't bother me but if you don't want any action taken on something. DON"T REPORT IT. You guys have at it. but please keep it clean.



You sat back and watched the horse escape from the barn, then you got it back, and now yer gonna unlock the door again? What kinda farmer does that?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> You sat back and watched the horse escape from the barn, then you got it back, and now yer gonna unlock the door again? What kinda farmer does that?


It's a long story I can't disclose here, but if it gets out of hand again I can always relock it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 19, 2013)

MDS your wrong it's powered by fried foods and twinkies !


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 19, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok guys, I'm unlocking this thread for reason that the guy who did all the reporting on it gave me a dislike, Now the dislike don't bother me but if you don't want any action taken on something. DON"T REPORT IT. You guys have at it. but please keep it clean.


Sweet, I needed something to do today.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> His top is bigger than your top!
> 
> pine trees are the easiest trees to top out



You make no sense. Go put another coat of deck stain on that mason dump.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 19, 2013)

Couldn't be a more appropriate title for the thread, anyway. Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2013)

For for guys that think MasterBlaster's site is dead, you couldn't be more wrong. It's very much alive, and has tons of great info, all served up in a very respectful manner. 

I'm a huge fan of cutting up, and am one of the worst for derailing a thread, but that sort of stuff has it's place. This site has an off topic area that's about dead now, the OT guys were asked to take their nonsense somewhere else.....guess what? They did. Looking back, I can see that there were some things going on that lead up to all that, and regrettably, I was in middle of it. We didn't keep OT in the proper place, it spilled over onto the rest of the forum. I learned something from that. That's one reason I felt like speaking up here. After reading this thread, I'm feeling bad for what I'm seeing here. 

This is the "Commercial Tree Care and Climbing" forum, and there has to be a sticky titled "*Enough of the Playground Namecalling"?*

No ****? Really? Reporting posts to the moderators? Really? 

I've got thick skin, I can handle it if y'all want to call me some names for saying what I think here. 

Later

*http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/enough-of-the-playground-namecalling.192274/*


----------



## Reg (Nov 19, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> His top is bigger than your top!
> 
> pine trees are the easiest trees to top out




so thats 100 ft.....Are you serious ?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 19, 2013)

They let MasterBlaster back in figuring he'd generate some traffic, get more posts on the site, and increase the always important "numbers". 

So far it looks like it's working. There's more quantity than quality but those numbers sure look good.

Feeling a little like a tool, Butch?


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 19, 2013)

Jared why don't you go work on your broken down junky equipment. Seems like that's all you do. I heard about your 30 grand truck that you bought. Might been better off buying my truck for 13 and not have to stick thousands of dollars into it right away.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 19, 2013)

Reg said:


> so thats 100 ft.....Are you serious ?


Yes it is there were three of them. Maybe the camera angle makes it hard to see


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 19, 2013)

That site is like a fat girl with a pretty face ! I reported every lost except the ones I made just saying


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> That site is like a fat girl with a pretty face ! I reported every lost except the ones I made just saying


We don't have a BS smiley yet. but you misspelled post.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Jared why don't you go work on your broken down junky equipment. Seems like that's all you do. I heard about your 30 grand truck that you bought. Might been better off buying my truck for 13 and not have to stick thousands of dollars into it right away.


Ok. Mark. My equipment is far from junk. And I dont register my trucks for half there legal weight. By the way why dont your buy some of your own equipment and stop borrowung everyone elses. Funny how you bad mouth ben but yet you have him come help you out. Oh and I heard about how you cut your shirt with the saw while chunking it down. Was thay saw to big for you. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 19, 2013)

Now, now, kittens..


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 19, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ok. Mark. My equipment is far from junk. And I dont register my trucks for half there legal weight. By the way why dont your buy some of your own equipment and stop borrowung everyone elses. Funny how you bad mouth ben but yet you have him come help you out. Oh and I heard about how you cut your shirt with the saw while chunking it down. Was thay saw to big for you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I hope this isn't gonna turn into another battle like the one you had with rickytree. I'm still trying to figure out how to function properly without the brain cells I lost reading that one. lol.

Edited: removed part of quoted text


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 19, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> We don't have a BS smiley yet. but you misspelled post.


I have sausage fingers ! Sometimes I hit the wrong letter


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh no Jared don't call the weight police on me. What tree are you talking about? The last job I did with Ben I didn't even climb. If I had said anything bad about Ben it was probably true unlike the garbage that's spews out of your mouth. You're a (Edited by mod) Great guy!(/edit)!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Oh no Jared don't call the weight police on me. What tree are you talking about? The last job I did with Ben I didn't even climb. If I had said anything bad about Ben it was probably true unlike the garbage that's spews out of your mouth. Your a turd!


Lol. You just made my day.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 19, 2013)

This all coming from someone who can't even climb let alone with a saw in his hand. Ha! I cut my shirt your so full of ****.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

I climb all the time. What are you talking about.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 19, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I climb all the time. What are you talking about.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I bet that's good entertainment, bucket baby!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> I bet that's good entertainment, bucket baby!


Dont be a hater just because you cant afford one unless mommy buys it for you.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 19, 2013)

This is better than that Big Bad Wood show!
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn! I just read this whole thread. You guys are funny. I was .

With respect to arborists on AS? Perhaps we should have a "Real Men" forum where you tough guys go have at each other. Myself, I have fun reading a good fight-thread, but I really don't prefer the atmosphere where civil behavior is almost discouraged.

Once upon a time, the Commercial Climbers area was where I went to learn about newer techniques, to see & learn about the kind of work other companies were doing, and to occasionally argue about some arcane technical point, like how to fertilize trees, or what is the best approach to some disease treatment. Those sort of conversations seem to have disappeared entirely, and the folks whose knowledge I greatly respected seem to have followed that trend. I think that was MasterBlasters point when he started this thread.

I don't know how to run a website so that the higher quality posters keep coming back, but I have a suggestion: instead of banning everyone, perhaps just move any thread that devolves into a cat-fight down to a forum where fighting is encouraged or allowed. Then...folks that wish to go read all the bickering and name-calling will be able to do that. And those that don't want to dredge through the mud can find the topics they are interested in.

Myself, I completely quit posting in any of the forums except for the WTF thread and a GTG thread when I felt that I had been treated wrongly by a moderator. It didn't help that the quality of the content in Commercial forum had been declining for quite some time. I have started poking around in Arb101 and Homeowner forums now that my past "sins" are not brandished in my face every time I log on, so perhaps other folks will start coming around also.

Also: does anybody know what that lurker label is all about?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

You can change your lurker label if you so wish

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit (Nov 19, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> This is better than that Big Bad Wood show!
> Jeff



Yup. Maybe it's time to bring back Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't have a lurker label. I also have no idea how to change my "operative" label, either.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

It used to be under market. You used your credits to do it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 19, 2013)

Well so much for that plan. I don't think I have any credits now.

I don't really care too much. It took me almost 5 years just to pick an icon photo.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> It used to be under market. You used your credits to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


No credits anymore and no market. May be something Darin gets later on.


----------



## greg storms (Nov 19, 2013)

IN RESPONSE TO WHY LURKERS are dubbed so:
!st, thanks for the response. I also googled it & you're right on!
This thread is an example of why there may be so many "lurkers". I, for 1, don't know if this 'cat' fight is fun between 2 friends....or hatred or jealous kids! I'm not too confrontational, unless an ignorant fool mouths off to my face. I joined this site to learn, and being quiet for a couple years taught me plenty. Think I'll shut up & wait for a more intelligent thread to start. Just sayn'!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not liking it one bit.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 20, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 20, 2013)

If I don't like the way the thread or the whole forum for that matter is going, I'm going to vote with my feet. I'll just leave and find another forum to read, won't make a big deal about, just disappear into the ether. Nobody on the site will care, nor do I expect them to. 

The only person who should be concerned about the way the forum is heading is the owner. Fewer posters ultimately means less ad revenue.


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 21, 2013)

Everyone needs to admit they miss OD


----------



## Mr. Woods (Nov 21, 2013)

I left for a couple of years. Just back to read this thread. Now I'm leaving again.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 21, 2013)

I miss OD. I'd start a "bring back oldirty" thread, but I think most of us realize he'd never make it more than a few days anyway. Lol


----------



## treemandan (Nov 21, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Whats an arborist?
> 
> 
> Yes, was thinking the same thing at the same time... and have been baffled ever since. Speachless in fact. I don't know what to say about the subject and I hope no one
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Nov 21, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> I miss OD. I'd start a "bring back oldirty" thread, but I think most of us realize he'd never make it more than a few days anyway. Lol


 

True true, how true... but I am game. Hell, I vote him for moderator for a spell.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 21, 2013)

i sure haven't missed much.


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 21, 2013)

He was entertainment for sure...but unfortunately typical od just couldnt get banned he had to go out in a ball of flames


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 21, 2013)

He had a interesting way of conveying his thoughts .


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 21, 2013)

treeslayer said:


> i sure haven't missed much.


That's cause you've been lurking in the closet waiting for the right time to come out. TMD did!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 21, 2013)

Reg said:


> I'm a treeman, and just an occasional poster on the tree forums....but felt motivated to add something here. I honestly think facebook has a lot to do with guys deserting the forums, and the absense of new blood getting on board. I personally don't have a Facebook page....looks like inviting a lot of trouble, potentially. But having just spent 3 days at the recent tci expo, more than any previous year, any talk of social and business neworking was with reference to Facebook. I mean, I seemed to be the only fkcer who didnt do that stuff.....everyone talking about liking or was it tagging, who knows, i was just like, WTF ?Might be a faze or the writing could be on the wall. Time will tell. If you have good, regular contributors, hang on to em. A little less banning too perhaps....one banning might result in 5 boycotts.


 

Hell Reg, I can call anybody anything, post pics of my sawed off shotgun, tell women to shut up, AND never be moderated on FB.

But in all essence I don't really like to get into it with the outside world. You know, " What happens on Arborsitsite, stays on Arboristsite"


And that brings us back to the question " What is an arborist"? Are you one?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 21, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> That's cause you've been lurking in the closet waiting for the right time to come out. TMD did!


 

Whoa, Whoa. Nobody said anything about a closet. I do eat Indian food though and have been for sometime.


AND thanks to you and everybody else for leading this crusade on the behalf of TMD.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 21, 2013)

He has risen!! Lol


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 21, 2013)

TMD said:


> Whoa, Whoa. Nobody said anything about a closet. I do eat Indian food though and have been for sometime.
> 
> 
> AND thanks to you and everybody else for leading this crusade on the behalf of TMD.


No problem dano good to see your still the same old toe nail painting chump you were. 

Looking forward to a winter job or two for old time sake.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 23, 2013)

treeslayer said:


> i sure haven't missed much.


 We miss you


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2013)

Like I said in the past...you guys are all still just cute as buttons.

As for this Putz (Butch) guy, did he buy stock in ASite? What's his gig? He has his some 40 members over there on Turdhouse and at least 39 of them gang up on ya from their retard inside forum if you don't blather on and on bout how great they are at choosing a Humbolt or worship Mr. Gerry Beraneck. Like a pack o dogs then he bans ya. What a hypocrite (but an arborist hypocrite fo sho


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea there some real d bags . At the blue parrot tree house. !


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 24, 2013)

treevet said:


> Like I said in the past...you guys are all still just cute as buttons.
> 
> As for this Putz (Butch) guy, did he buy stock in ASite? What's his gig? He has his some 40 members over there on Turdhouse and at least 39 of them gang up on ya from their retard inside forum if you don't blather on and on bout how great they are at choosing a Humbolt or worship Mr. Gerry Beraneck. Like a pack o dogs then he bans ya. What a hypocrite (but an arborist hypocrite fo sho



Are you a teenager? lol


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 24, 2013)

If hate posts are all you fellas have to dish out, then it's best you don't click the "submit" button.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well I'll say now if your the new boss around here then I'm done with this site ! I've visited the other crap site where you basically talked **** on me and then banned me when I fed it back , so if your now part owner here then I'm done here for sure . Cause basically your the teenager here with all your cliquey crap !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys are " literally" climbing outta the wood work to tell you how much of a putz you are !


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Are you a teenager? lol


I wish!


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know the guy well enough to have a problem with him. I do think it's funny when people try and change things that are beyond their control... especially the way a bunch of treeguys behave. lol. I know I always responded well to being talked down to in an authorative way. Of course someone basically admitted to letting this guy back in to rile things up, so...


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 24, 2013)

treevet said:


> I wish!



Me too!! I'm sure you can imagine the countless things I would've done differently. lol


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 24, 2013)

I enjoy ALL the different tree forums, like this one, the Buzz, and the Treehouse. 

I know you (Treevet) are the oldest, greatest crane op treeworker that has ever walked upon the face of this earth (by your own admission), but acting like a puffed up arrogant toad ain't gonna win you any plaudits from me. A little humility can go a long way. Which is one reason I like & respect Jerry and Terri Beranek so much. They are decent people worthy of the measure of respect they are accorded by this industry.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> I enjoy ALL the different tree forums, like this one, the Buzz, and the Treehouse.
> 
> I know you (Treevet) are the oldest, greatest crane op treeworker that has ever walked upon the face of this earth (by your own admission), but acting like a puffed up arrogant toad ain't gonna win you any plaudits from me. A little humility can go a long way. Which is one reason I like & respect Jerry and Terri Beranek so much. They are decent people worthy of the measure of respect they are accorded by this industry.


All the good tree guys are alpha males , athletes are the same way thru **** talk everyone , if your not an alpha male your not gonna last last long . TV must be the man in some way or another , god knows he's older then ****ing dirt and he still alive enough to be fresh and quick with a good comeback !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2013)

You gotta admit the treehouse is a bit biased to anyone not worshipping certain things just saying !


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> I enjoy ALL the different tree forums, like this one, the Buzz, and the Treehouse.
> 
> I know you (Treevet) are the oldest, greatest crane op treeworker that has ever walked upon the face of this earth (by your own admission), but acting like a puffed up arrogant toad ain't gonna win you any plaudits from me. A little humility can go a long way. Which is one reason I like & respect Jerry and Terri Beranek so much. They are decent people worthy of the measure of respect they are accorded by this industry.



Edited: personal attacks. - Steve NW WI


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't believe this type of behavior is allowed here.


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2013)

And....you were banned for not wearing a tie with your boyscout uniform?


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 24, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> I can't believe this type of behavior is allowed here.



We like it that way. It's called freedom of speech.


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2013)

This fellow is banned for life on ASite (just what is he doing here then?) and banned for life on Treebusz. Putz calling the kettle black?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 24, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> We like it that way. It's called freedom of speech.



It's not. Note to the rest of you "professionals": Act as stupid as you want, but when you make personal attacks on other members, you'll likely be hearing from me or one of the other mods.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 24, 2013)

treevet said:


> This fellow is banned for life on ASite (just what is he doing here then?) and banned for life on Treebusz. Putz calling the kettle black?


Hi, Dave! How's your old ass doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 24, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> You gotta admit the treehouse is a bit biased to anyone not worshipping certain things just saying !



I felt the collective Treehouse community wrath for going after Guy with his Lireodendron retrenchment specimen back when I first posted over there! I think some members wondered who was this idiot (moi) attacking a living god or something like that. 
(Btw, it was a pleasure meeting Guy in person at Expo in Charlotte).
I'm learning to just bite my tongue sometimes if I don't agree with something somebody sez! But I'm not gonna badmouth the other arb forums to spite my face. 
I think it might be Guy (Meilleur) who coined the term "arboricultural fratricide".


----------



## windthrown (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, isn't this all special, and don't we have a nice and friendly arborist tree butcher discussion going here.

I would suggest creating a 'war zone' forum that is not viewable by the outside world, but visible to members. Then move these threads there for further composting. XenForo has that feature and I have seen it used that way on other sites.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 25, 2013)

That's been done here, already. Lame...


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey! That was my idea.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 25, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> That's been done here, already. Lame...


 
It was? Must have been way before my time here, back in the stone age. It works rather well on several other sites I am on.

You do not seem to be too well loved here. I can see why.


----------



## treevet (Nov 25, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Hi, Dave! How's your old ass doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not bad outside a the rheumatiz and wooden cane and halfsheimers chrissie. Love your new kboom woodtruck!

Did I actually get banned for the day yesterday or was the site just down? Anybody think it just might be this guy Masterbluster that hacked the site in a hostile take over attempt 

PS. If it is Eddie, you won't need to leave...he and his associates will escort you quickly to the nearest exit lol.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 25, 2013)

windthrown said:


> You do not seem to be too well loved here. I can see why.


 
Trolls HATE me... go figure.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 25, 2013)

Boo-hoo, AS isn't high brow enough for me. I think I'll start a thread whining about it. Talk about "lame"!!??

I mean don't get me wrong, there's times when I wouldn't mind something in between pompous douchebags trying to prove how smart they are, and say, Eddie. but what are you gonna do, life goes on. Is what it is.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 25, 2013)

Glad to see you back. I can sympathize with the rheumatiz, but I prefer my aluminum cane.

No banning, site was down.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned AA for baiting that's basically exactly what we have here . Passive aggressive threats on what to post aswell . And last time I looked putz wasn't a volgar term ....... Putz LoL


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 25, 2013)

The bait must be pretty good cause you keep biting Eddie!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> The bait must be pretty good cause you keep biting Eddie!


I'm a simple creature .


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 25, 2013)

treevet said:


> Not bad outside a the rheumatiz and wooden cane and halfsheimers chrissie. Love your new kboom woodtruck!
> 
> Did I actually get banned for the day yesterday or was the site just down? Anybody think it just might be this guy Masterbluster that hacked the site in a hostile take over attempt
> 
> PS. If it is Eddie, you won't need to leave...he and his associates will escort you quickly to the nearest exit lol.


It does it's job. Like prentice used to say. If you don't have a grapple truck, you just small time. Lol. Good to see a geezer like you can still hunt and peck his way around the keyboard from time to time. Even if you do need your trifocals to do so.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 25, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> It does it's job. Like prentice used to say. If you don't have a grapple truck, you just small time. Lol. Good to see a geezer like you can still hunt and peck his way around the keyboard from time to time. Even if you do need your trifocals to do so.



Have some respect, Son!! Lol.


----------



## treevet (Nov 25, 2013)

I got a nice size log ya can grapple


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 25, 2013)

treevet said:


> I got a nice size log ya can grapple


Are you a teenager !?!?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 25, 2013)

Wise, well thought out posts, fellas.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 25, 2013)

Anybody know how to get in touch with Ekka? Now that Butch has weaseled his way back in here we need Ekka to keep him under control.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 25, 2013)

Good luck with THAT.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 26, 2013)

Holy crap, its the man who cut the brake off his MS200's, long time bud, good to see your stihl cut'n it up. 

I nearly remember your name........starts with V I think.....


----------



## treevet (Nov 26, 2013)

I think me ole pal Ekka is now selling vacuum cleaners door to door after being forced to shut down his forum and apologize to a disgruntled (and lawyered up) (and very wealthy) TW poster. So sad when that happens. So NOW what you gonna say bout Wall 4 CODIT MF lol?


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 26, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> Wise, well thought out posts, fellas.



Lol. Is it just me, or does this guy make anyone else feel like being even more childish and immature than usual?


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 26, 2013)

treevet said:


> I think me ole pal Ekka is now selling vacuum cleaners door to door after being forced to shut down his forum and apologize to a disgruntled (and lawyered up) (and very wealthy) TW poster. ...



So what is TW? 

(and that sounds like a good story. Got a link?)


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 26, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> So what is TW?
> 
> (and that sounds like a good story. Got a link?)



Is this a setup question where you'll later bury us under a fact-a-lanche?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 26, 2013)

LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 26, 2013)

We all know Pekka,,,
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Nov 27, 2013)

TW...Tree World silly. http://www.************/forum/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=362476&page=0&fpart=all&vc=1


----------



## treevet (Nov 27, 2013)

kind of juvenile they won't let you post "treebusz" isn't it? Search "********* arborist's forum" somewhat amusing discussion.


----------



## treevet (Nov 27, 2013)

treevet said:


> kind of juvenile they won't let you post "treebusz" isn't it? Search "********* arborist's forum" somewhat amusing discussion.


that either..."treewurld" sub an o for the u


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 27, 2013)

treevet said:


> kind of juvenile they won't let you post "treebusz" isn't it? Search "********* arborist's forum" somewhat amusing discussion.



Not exactly juvenile; Rockefeller got rather rich by excluding the competition and stepping on any startups. So far as I am aware, there are no anti-trust laws pointed directly at the internet, so Darin might be able to pull off a tree-related monopoly. Besides, maybe the other guys are fighting dirty too, and we just don't know about it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Not exactly juvenile; Rockefeller got rather rich by excluding the competition and stepping on any startups. So far as I am aware, there are no anti-trust laws pointed directly at the internet, so Darin might be able to pull off a tree-related monopoly. Besides, maybe the other guys are fighting dirty too, and we just don't know about it.


Ohhhhhh......... You are cliff claven ?!?!


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 27, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhhhh......... You are cliff claven ?!?!



Leave cliff alone, I like his posts.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 27, 2013)

So who is cliff claven?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> So who is cliff claven?


Lol


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 27, 2013)

Looked it up. 

Ok. I'm not cliff claven, but I think he is in the family tree somewhere.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Almost any question can be answered by Google.


----------



## Zale (Nov 27, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> So who is cliff claven?



I thought you knew everything and you don't know who Cliff Claven is.?


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 27, 2013)

Zale said:


> I thought you knew everything and you don't know who Cliff Claven is.?



I'm sure he does. You know, pdq, probably just trying to play stupid.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure he does. You know, pdq, probably just trying to play stupid.


That's how he " relates" to common garden variety morons !


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 27, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> You're a (Edited by mod) Great guy!(/edit)!


Thanks for the compliment! Your a swell guy too!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks. I've mentioned in this thread before, and I'll say again:

No personal attacks.


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 27, 2013)

Attacks? What you got here is "bonding".


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 27, 2013)

Zale said:


> I thought you knew everything and you don't know who Cliff Claven is.?





tree MDS said:


> I'm sure he does. You know, pdq, probably just trying to play stupid.



Nope. I don't know everything, but I do play a really mean game of Trivial Pursuits. 

_I don't need to play stupid, sometimes it comes to me naturally_. I have no knowledge whatsoever about any professional or college sports, and I am pretty clueless on anything related to television, movies, or celebrities. So yes, I had to look up Cliff Claven.

BTW: I loved the link and the comparison.


----------



## oldugly (Dec 19, 2013)

I use to come in here to learn, share, and catch up on latest techniques, and news of storm damage, etc. Now in scrolling I find nothing new, just a bunch of old buddies trading insults, and trashing eachother. 
No I don't have alot of posts, that's because mostly I learned from others, and tried to contribute when I thought I could benefit someone, or really wanted to know or learn something new. I used this site as a resource. 
Now the only thing "resourceful" is amount of, and creativeness of the insults. 
To the original post...its the petty bickering, and name calling, and bad mouthing that has turned alot of tree enthusiasts away from the site...however I don't pretend to know how to change that.
Scrolling through the entire forum, I found nothing that even interested me. 
Personally I don't think I'll hang around long. This pettirness gets old in a hurry, and I don't find it very educational to exchange insults.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 19, 2013)

Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey Master Dlaster you still working at mc donalds??

I seem to remember them pics of yours from 10+years ago,Just assuming you no longer do tree work


----------



## imagineero (Dec 20, 2013)

I think there isn't a lot of arboriculture discussion going on here partly because most of those questions have been answered and don't really require any discussion, and partly because this is just a place to unwind at the end of the day. Much like the logging forum where not a whole lot of logging ever really gets discussed, it's kind of like a tree guy bar. We have a few laughs, poke a little fun, occasionally talk shop, and sometimes after a few too many, fights break out and get broken up but we're mostly all friends again the next day. There's plenty of guys with certificates who know jack, and plenty of guys without who know a whole lot, and plenty to fill the spectrum in between. What separates this particular forum on this site, is that it's the *commercial *tree care and climbing forum. That means money is changing hands, and this is a full time occupation for most of us here. It puts bread on the table and keeps our family taken care of. Nothing against guys who are part timers, or trying to break in to the industry... but there is certainly a distinction to be drawn between the two. Living the dream (or the nightmare) and all the things that go along with it bring you to a certain viewpoint that most others just can't appreciate. Kinda nice to have a place where you can at least pick an argument with someone who understands your viewpoint, even if he is completely opposed to it.

Shaun


----------



## oldugly (Dec 20, 2013)

Imagineero...that was probably one of the best posts ever, and explained really well my views. Because I am not much of a socialite, and prefer not to unwind by exchanging a bunch of insults....doesn't make me less of an arborist, and doesn't insult the forum, or anyone else if I choose not to participate.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 20, 2013)

oldugly said:


> Imagineero...that was probably one of the best posts ever, and explained really well my views. Because I am not much of a socialite, and prefer not to unwind by exchanging a bunch of insults....doesn't make me less of an arborist, and doesn't insult the forum, or anyone else if I choose not to participate.



With all due respect (I guess), I'm still hearing a bunch of crying. It's AS, take it or leave it.. hardly the end of the world if it doesn't suit your taste. Like my old man used to say "don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out".


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 20, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> With all due respect (I guess), I'm still hearing a bunch of crying. It's AS, take it or leave it.. hardly the end of the world if it doesn't suit your taste. Like my old man used to say "don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out".


My old man used to say "don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya "lol 


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc (Dec 24, 2013)

I started coming to AS to learn, this next year I plan on taking the Arborist exam. After the site was shut down, or hacked, or whatever the reason was I couldn't get to the site for most of the summer, I was excited to see it back up, but its not the same site of information it was when i joined. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 24, 2013)

Have threads gone missing?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 24, 2013)

I wish this one went missing or taken out behind the barn and shot ! Merry Xmas !


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc (Dec 24, 2013)

can't put her down till she no longer cranks, and even then some start up juice works on the last leg


----------



## StihlRockin' (Dec 31, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Run along, kitty, the grown ups are talking here.



Since I did a quick "once-over" on this thread and saw the love each and everyone is giving each other, I didn't want you to feel I was neglecting you, so here's my 2 cent$ to your statement directed at me...

Sorry to take so long in my reply CornflakesMaster, but do you have any ointment I could use? You know, for the vicious arse-whoopin' your face gave to my knuckles.

*StihlRockin'* LOL!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2013)

StihlRockin' said:


> Since I did a quick "once-over" on this thread and saw the love each and everyone is giving each other, I didn't want you to feel I was neglecting you, so here's my 2 cent$ to your statement directed at me...
> 
> Sorry to take so long in my reply CornflakesMaster, but do you have any ointment I could use? You know, for the vicious arse-whoopin' your face gave to my knuckles.
> 
> *StihlRockin'* LOL!



Mmm... I dunno, still seems kinda weak to me. Just not seeing this "vicious arse whooping" you speak of. Might wanna take some more time. Just saying.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> Almost any question can be answered by Google.


 
Just not correctly.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody know how to get in touch with Ekka? Now that Butch has weaseled his way back in here we need Ekka to keep him under control.


Eric/Ekka is sulking someplace in Queensland. I was a mod on his treee world site for a while until he banned me and a bunch of other people in one of his delusional paranoid episodes. Dunno why they still do not alloy that site to be spelled here, the web site is long gone.

Sad to see you leave here Bob. But then... Randy (MM) has also left. This place is no longer what it was. Now its reverted to _Bar brawl talk with your thread host MasterBlaster,_ news at 11...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 31, 2013)

windthrown said:


> Just not correctly.


 
Do you have anything to back that up? Please, enlighten me.


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc (Dec 31, 2013)

is that why the usual peeps that gave me a hard time when i first started tree work aren't commenting on stuff? THe hard time they gave enlightened me to do stuff the safe right way, which actually helped alot, im a vet, so i can take some critisism (i cant spell that word i guess, fk it) WHoever is leavin take care! Since i found this site wasn't hacked anymore it isn't the same even ,but i wonder were some ppl went


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 31, 2013)

The dickins you say.


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc (Dec 31, 2013)

not sure its the dickens or the chickens


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 1, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Do you have anything to back that up? Please, enlighten me.




Google spat some interesting facts from the towns talk news!!! HAHA!!!


----------

